# Driftwood questions



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

hey there guys I have never got wood off a site before. My biggest worry is if the guy got the wood from the fraser river. First worry is would it be safe to use? and what would I affect my water conditions at all? Any positive info would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

If you're buying wood and think it may have come from the Fraser River, then why buy it? You might as well go collect it yourself, at least you'd know the source and species. Personally, I wouldn't use wood from the Fraser, as there is a bit too much commercial/industrial activity on that river. Remember the Fraser has a high volume of flow, your tank doesn't. There are many other spots that are much safer.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

I'd avoid the Fraser for wood as well. Alouette lake is a great place for wood at certain times of the year when the water is low, I've picked up lots there over the years


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

just be aware that collecting wood from waterways is illegal and could subject you to fines. The reservoir at Hayward Lake is an exception, as the wood is removed throughout the year by BC Hydro to protect the turbines. It's also safe.

AS poiuy704 said, don't use wood from the lower reaches of the Fraser (west of the Mission Bridge) due to possible contamination.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

What site are you buying this wood from? There are several sites, but I managed to find someone through another site that sells manzanita. If you're talking here at BCaquaria, sure there is that possibility I'd think, but just choose non-native wood.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

I have used locally collected wood many times in my tanks.... No problems. Be careful with soft woods...


----------

